# Joke (possibly a little dirty)



## dmmj (Apr 23, 2011)

Just a disclaimer I don't think it is dirty but some people might. I actually found it very funny myself. be fore warned.

An old farmer went to town to see a movie. The ticket agent asked, "Sir, what's that on your shoulder?"The old farmer said, "That's my pet rooster Chucky, wherever I go, Chucky goes.""I'm sorry sir.", said the ticket agent, "We don't allow animals in the theater."The old farmer went around the corner and stuffed the bird down his pants. He returned to the booth, bought a ticket and entered the theater. He sat down next to two old widows named Mildred and Marge.The movie started and the rooster began to squirm. The old farmer unzipped his pants so Chucky could stick his head out and watch the movie."Marge", whispered Mildred."What", said Marge."I think this guy next to me is a pervert.", said Mildred."What makes you think that", asked Marge."He unzipped his pants and he has his thing out", whispered Mildred."Well, don't worry about it", said Marge, "At our age we've seen them all.""I thought so", said Mildred, "But this one is eating my popcorn."


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2011)

HAhahahahahahahahahaha......I can't stop....hahahahahahah!!!! I'm definitely passing this one on. Thanks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 23, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2011)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL very funny! Thanks for the laugh David!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd make a comment, but then I would get in trouble...


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 24, 2011)

lol funny


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, but there are so many more directions to go in... 

Good one David.


----------



## Angi (Apr 25, 2011)

HaaaHaaaHa LOL!

HaaaHaaaHa LOL!


----------

